# Raging Wolf 6



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 30, 2010

Seneca Niagara Casino and Hotel,
Niagara Falls, N.Y.

Corey Hill vs. Mike Dizak​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if this is the same Corey Hill who snapped his leg while throwing a leg kick in a UFC fight.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wonder if this is the same Corey Hill who snapped his leg while throwing a leg kick in a UFC fight.


I'm almost positive it is. He's still under contract with the UFC apparently though.


----------

